# Eagles TV Net To Go All HD



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*"The Eagles Television Network acquired new cameras
from Panasonic to begin shooting all content in HD."*

With the start of the fall season, the Eagles Television Network will begin producing
its entire broadcast and cable fare, about six half hours a week in high-definition.

Final programming lineup for next year hasn't been finalized but last year, the ETN
produced such shows as Eagles Locker Room, Inside the Eagles and The Eagles
Kids Club for several outlets, including Comcast SportsNet, Fox Philadelphia and
ABC affiliate WPVI-TV, Rob Alberino, vice president of broadcasting at ETN, said.
>>>

More @ http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6561442.html?nid=3990&rid=


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

EaglePC brings you it live !


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I thought this was going to be about the band, the Eagles. I got interested for a minute there.. then saw it was about the Philly Eagles.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Hell hath frozen over?


----------

